# Welchen Steuersatz für Rocky Element?



## hosl (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Mein neues Element 70 rückt immer näher. Nun bin ich bei der Wahl des Steuersatzes angekommen. Sollte nicht zu teuer sein, also wird sich ein Chris King nicht ausgehen.   
Beim Komplettbike ist ein FSA Orbit verbaut, kann mir jemand dazu Erfahrungen liefern? Wie steht er im Vergleich mit einem Ritchey WCS, oder Race Face Deus?

Danke für eure Antworten,
mfg Hosl


----------



## [email protected] (12. Oktober 2005)

ich habe mir für mein 2003 Slayer vor kurzem einen RF Deus zugelegt, da mein, vom vorherigen Bike übernommener, RF Thermo SP am oberen LAger festging.(nach ca. 16tkm und null wartung..)

Da ich mit RF sehr zufrieden war kam nur RF wieder in FRage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
ich werde für meinen Element (Wieder-)Aufbau klassisch den Deus-Steuersatz nehmen, in Verbindung mit dem Deus XC-Vorbau und eventl. einen Next-XC-Low-Riser (weiß noch nicht so recht ob man Carbon am Lenker trauen kann).
Nur:
Billig wird das nicht werden fürchte ich. Aber fürs Element eigentlich das standesgemäße Cockpit  .

Grüße aus München
Tom


----------

